# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  Medio Ambiente compra 16 fincas más en las Tablas de Daimiel

## sergi1907

Os dejo una noticia que publica hoy el diario Lanza de Ciudad Real

El Organismo Autónomo Parques Nacionales (OAPN), del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), ha adquirido 16 fincas en el entorno del Parque Nacional de Las Tablas de Daimiel que cuentan con una extensión de 83,4 hectáreas de terreno.
Según informó ayer el Gobierno en un comunicado, la política de adquisición de fincas por parte del Organismo Autónomo Parques Nacionales se realiza prácticamente desde su creación en el año 1995 como continuación de la llevada a cabo por los organismos antecesores.
En el Parque Nacional de las Tablas de Daimiel, las adquisiciones están dirigidas fundamentalmente a fincas de regadío con el objeto de adquirir al mismo tiempo los derechos de agua.


De esta forma se ha conseguido que no se extraigan del acuífero para riego 4,153 Hm3/año, contribuyendo así a la regeneración hídrica del Parque Nacional.
Desde el año 2000, Parque Nacionales ha adquirido en Las Tablas de Daimiel 1.560,5 hectáreas de terreno. La inversión económica realizada en estas adquisiciones se eleva a 24.788.754 euros.

Buen inicio de año
Para el alcalde de Daimiel, José Díaz del Campo, esta nueva adquisición es la mejor forma de empezar el año y viene a corroborar con hechos el compromiso del Gobierno Central de no abandonar Las Tablas.


En estos momentos, gracias a las lluvias de estos primeros tres meses del año hidrológico que han vuelto a regenerar el circuito natural de aportación al humedal, el Parque tiene encharcadas más de 1.400 hectáreas. Superficie que, en estimaciones de Díaz del Campo, seguirá aumentando en el próximo mes para completar el cien por cien del área inundable. Así las cosas, el alcalde daimieleño auguraba un próximo verano muy similar al vivido en 2010, donde se mantuvieron más de 1.000 hectáreas encharcadas.

http://www.lanzadigital.com/actualid...iel-18313.html

----------


## perdiguera

Sergi me parece que la puso ayer daimieleño en el foro de las Tablas de Daimiel.
un saludo

----------

